# .223 55gr 53gr 60gr loads???



## thechristianbear2001 (Oct 22, 2014)

Anyone got any varget loads for a 1:9" 16.5" rem 700 .223 

looking for 55gr noshers 

53gr vmax 
60gr vmax


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Varget worked for my 55 fmj loads but tac or h335 worked better. I dont recall the loads but i seem to remeber varget likeing the heaver pills also(60+). I'll look at my notes later and see if noone else chims in for ya.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

This should get you started. Straight from the Hornady manual.










For the 53 gr VMAX the Varget load ranges from 23.3 to a max load of 26.0gr


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

55 Noslers - N-135 & H335 using a .223 Wilde chamber in an AR-15. 

Remember, .223 bolt action data is different than AR-15 data.


----------

